
Skype 5.0 Beta for Mac OS X - stevederico
http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/beta/?cm_mmc=socialm%257Cskypeblogs-_-global%257Cintl%257Cen-_-bigblog-_-m5%257Cbeta
======
bradleyjoyce
I really dislike the new interface.

It seems that I know have to decided between viewing my contact list and
viewing a conversation. I also can't see all my online contacts broken down in
the groups I've created, I have to click on each group to see online contacts
within that group, or I have to view ALL online contacts.

I don't see any preferences for changing how conversations/contacts are
displayed. :-(

The group video calling _might_ make it worth the annoyance of the new ui.

